# stop polling a drive by hal

## paluszak

Hi,

I've got a laptop with a broken DVD drive and I'd like to make hal daemon stop polling it every few seconds. It's not a big issue, but it takes valuable CPU cycles... I'd appreciate any suggestions how to do it. TIA.

J.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I second the motion.   :Very Happy:   I too would like to know how to do this.

While my Plextor DVD drive isn't broken, hal floods /var/log/messages with error messages every two seconds when it polls the drive.  No errors are written for the CDROM in the machine.  I ended up completely removing hal.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Just use e.g.:

```
hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sr0
```

Then see the file it created in /etc/hal/fdi/information/

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Thanks for the information.

----------

## paluszak

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Just use e.g.:
> 
> ```
> hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sr0
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, it worked.  :Smile: 

----------

